# My Phantom of the Opera themed wedding



## Digby

Well, I am an abolsute Phantom Phangirl and I have a very tolerant other half, so we're having a Phantom-themed wedding. I'll be coming down the aisle to the Overture (Naaaaah! Nah nah nah nah naaaaah!) and my dress is very "Christine". Red roses are the signature flower, the table decorations all have venetian masks, the invitations were like old-fashioned playbills, my mum has made some venetian masks so all of the guests will dance to Masquerade. I've got autographed pictures of prominent Phantoms (Michael Crawford, John Owen-Jones and Ramin Karimloo, who I met a few months ago and would have run away with him given half the opportunity. If Simon pulls out of the wedding, Ramin is my "first cover Simon"). A few weeks before the wedding we'll be going to the 25th Anniversary concert in London and on honeymoon we're going to the Paris Opera House where there story is set, and Pere LeChaise Cemetery. I'm also trying to persuade my church organist to wear a phantom mask.

Plus, we've been sent some scraps of material from old Christine costumes to use as decorations!

Does anyone else have any other ideas on how we can make it even more "Phantom themed"?


----------



## honeybee2

ooo sounds incredible!!! can i come??? you just need to find a grand venue like a big mansion house!


----------



## EstelSeren

Sounds fantastic! If I'd had the money and wasn't terrified of people in masks then I think I would have seriously considered a Phantom themed wedding myself! I'd just have to have had a full masquerade reception with everyone in full proper evening wear if I'd gone for a Phantom theme! Desperately want to see it on stage but the film is my go to when I'm feeling really crappy (well, either Phantom or Les Mis (25th Anniversary concert), depends on how much I want to just cry it out!)!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Tiff

I adore Phantom!!!!! What a great idea for a wedding, can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Arlandria

WOW what a great idea!!! Sounds fab :) Cant wait to see it all come together :D

And if you need extra guests ;o)


----------



## Digby

Thanks everyone, I'm glad you like the sound of it - it's all slowly coming together, although getting pregnant in the middle of it hasn't been my smartest move! I am soooo tired!


----------

